# Editing Kontakt Player Pitch Bend Range?



## Journeyman (Apr 10, 2007)

Greetings,

Using the Kontakt Player, how do I edit the pitch bend range? Thanks!


----------



## kotori (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't know if these Kontakt 2 solutions work for the player but I suppose you could try.


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 10, 2007)

No, you can not edit pitch in the player
You also can not edit the script.

You can load the instrument in Kontakt2, edit, save, and open it in the player.
If you don't own Kontakt, send me the instrument or ask a friend to do it for you.

Chris Hein


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. Y'know, I can understand the business reasons for creating the Kontakt Player, and making the full version more feature rich. But even in the player version, how can you NOT be allowed to edit the range of the pitch bend wheel? To me, that's just ridiculous. :evil:


----------



## Chris Hein (Apr 10, 2007)

There is a fair crossgrade path to Kontakt2.
If you own a Kontakt Player Library, you can get the full version of Kontakt2
including its 15GB Library for less than half of the price:
http://www.bestservice.de/detail.asp/en ... 135p181p87

Chris Hein


----------



## Journeyman (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Chris; I'll look into it.


----------

